# Homemade poling platform prototype



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

I got this idea from a tin boat mod site. Picked up the aluminum truck bed extender for $50 on craigslist. Add some duct tape and a scrap piece of plywood I had lying around the garage and presto. I just ratchet strapped in to the boat for the trial run and it worked great. I'll probably swap out the plywood for a piece of starboard or a least get a good piece of wood and epoxy coat it and then bolt everything together for the final version. If your skiffs wide enough and you're short on cash this works great.


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

Cool, I have seen that before and thought about doing that. Does it limit your turning radius much with the tiller extension?


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

Not at all. I guess it could depending on how far forward you had to mount it, but the bed extended is about 60" wide and only maybe 10-12" front to back.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

genius !


----------



## amazinjon (Apr 9, 2017)

Looking for a platform for my J16 on a budget. Looks like this may the way to go!


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

amazinjon said:


> Looking for a platform for my J16 on a budget. Looks like this may the way to go!


Haven't had time to improve the prototype and it's still working great.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Lol, I remember seeing this year's ago and thinking man that's a simple solution. Glad it's still going strong.


----------



## CDR (May 14, 2017)

pt448 said:


> Haven't had time to improve the prototype and it's still working great.


Have you found a different way to secure it or are still just ratcheting it down?


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

CDR said:


> Have you found a different way to secure it or are still just ratcheting it down?


Still ratcheting it down. I was planning on using turn buckles or ice chest tie downs, but the chances of someone around here actually wanting it on the boat when i sell it are pretty slim so i didn't want to do anything to the deck.


----------

